# Dynastar...Is is Dine* or Deen*



## Dustyhell (Feb 4, 2006)

How do you say Dynastar?
Sorry for the noob action.

Thanks


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 4, 2006)

I pronounce it "Deen."  I could be Wrong.  Welcome to the forums, Dusty.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 4, 2006)

My girlfriend, P, says "Deen." I guess that's the correct way to say it then!


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 4, 2006)

i pronounce it Deen and don't care if it is right or wrong, that's how it looks to me and sounds better any ways 
:beer:


----------



## Robbski (Feb 4, 2006)

"Deenastar" French company -- French pronunciation.  I'm sure they won't mind if you anglicize if you buy their skis, however.

BTW -- Being from Boston I pronounce it Deenastah.


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 4, 2006)

I ski on deen-astar


----------



## Dustyhell (Feb 5, 2006)

Awesome. Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 5, 2006)

was there any money or a wager based on the replies to this question?  cause if so, you can slide a little our way for the replies


----------

